# tv show TRAUMA resurrected!



## rwik123 (May 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bi3h9z1YUVc[/YOUTUBE]

Fast forward to 1:10 for EMS part of show


----------



## Aidey (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 27, 2012)

Awesome!! I was sad when trauma was discontinued


----------



## Brandon O (May 27, 2012)

Man, talk about a ragtag bunch of the stragglers from other shows.

The last few episodes of Trauma were actually pretty decent and explored some worthwhile stuff, but I'm not sure about decent enough to inspire what looks like more of the same.


----------



## fast65 (May 27, 2012)

You got this off of Reddit, didn't you?


----------



## EpiEMS (May 27, 2012)

So it's the annoying doctor from House and the annoying EMT from Trauma?
Oy vey.


----------



## Anjel (May 27, 2012)

I need to evacuate the blood!

Oh crap...I hit the heart!


----------



## Aprz (May 28, 2012)

I wanna see, but it says the video is private!


----------



## Tigger (May 28, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I wanna see, but it says the video is private!



Rest assured you are not missing much. -_-


----------



## EMT11KDL (May 30, 2012)

Wow... Lets see if this one is any better than the last 1000000 fails tv network has tried 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 2, 2012)

"ocular distenstion"

Field surgery for bleeding control of the iliac artery.

Exploding gas tankers and helicopter.

All pretty standard here in NYC. You guys must get bored


----------



## shannonlovesth (Jun 2, 2012)

Stop with the over dramatic shows about EMS/Fire. 

Honestly I would prefer a Reno 911 style show about EMS/Fire than this show.


----------



## NomexMedic (Jul 5, 2012)

All I can say is...  It better be miles ahead of "Trauma."  That show as an insult to us all.


----------



## MexDefender (Jul 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OSgwlby_uw[/YOUTUBE]

This show called Sirens aired in the UK, it takes a funny approach to the EMS life. I watched it and there was a bunch of stuff that was wrong but at least they got the patients part correct. my bird died... so you called us?!?!


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 5, 2012)

I dont know about you guys but I do pericardiocentesis in the back of an ambulance all the time.


----------



## SBCOcowboyEMT (Jul 5, 2012)

Great now were going to have that many more idiots trying to become EMTs that way they can do what they see on tv.


----------



## BeachMedic (Jul 5, 2012)

Medics/EMTs need to lighten up.

 imo, The amount of whine in response to that show Trauma was as unbelievable as it was hilarious to see/read. Fire fighters mad because they weren't the central focus of the show. EMTs and Medics furious because they totally used an NRB instead of a cannula! MADNESS!

I thought the show was entertaining (albeit, after five episodes of any TV show it is usually hard for me to stop watching.) and took it for what it was. It never pretended to be a docudrama.

Watch any Cop Drama or CSI. You think police officers and forensic people get into shoot outs all the time? We should cancel all PD SHOWS! Write to the producers! Give me a break.

Personally, I think if I were to watch a drama it would be very boring if I had to sit and watch a Paragod ask an OPQRST on every pt.

It should be common sense that TV producers/writers/people have been taking fictitious liberties with almost every profession known to man since the inception of the boob toob. I think as a community, we need to get over ourselves. Until that happens we wont get anymore airtime haha.


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 5, 2012)

LACOcowboyEMT said:


> Great now were going to have that many more idiots trying to become EMTs that way they can do what they see on tv.



I don't think that's a fair statement. Yes, much of the way EMS is portrayed on television is wrong or glorified, but just because someone starts to consider a job in EMS because of something they watched on TV doesn't make them an 'idiot'. 

If you look at the thread on this forum about what brought people to an EMS job, many of them state various television shows or movies that put the bug in their head. (Rescue 911 is a big one for American practitioners it seems.)

The important thing is that people understand what the role is really about when they get into it. If they understand that and still want to pursue a career, I think that's great and should be encouraged.

Except in Southern California.


----------



## SBCOcowboyEMT (Jul 5, 2012)

I just barely stopped dealing with 18 year old students stating they wanted to be like nancy and date their partner,and those who thought all the calls where going to be blood and glory ,with of course amazing pay.That's all I meant,i remember watching reruns of emergency, trauma life in the er,bringing out the dead ,and paramedics.It influenced me,in its own way I'm sure.Just saw the commercial and it had its negative reaction.I deeply apologize for my statement.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 6, 2012)

Now EMS and Fire now know what the Police have been going through with all the cop shows that have been on TV.


----------



## exodus (Jul 6, 2012)

BeachMedic said:


> Medics/EMTs need to lighten up.
> 
> imo, The amount of whine in response to that show Trauma was as unbelievable as it was hilarious to see/read. Fire fighters mad because they weren't the central focus of the show. EMTs and Medics furious because they totally used an NRB instead of a cannula! MADNESS!
> 
> ...



+100000 I like these shows for entertainment, it's not a bleeping documentary!


----------



## Kevinf (Jul 6, 2012)

MexDefender said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OSgwlby_uw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This show called Sirens aired in the UK, it takes a funny approach to the EMS life. I watched it and there was a bunch of stuff that was wrong but at least they got the patients part correct. my bird died... so you called us?!?!



Guy on the right looks like Rob Stark from Game of Thrones... going to have to see if I can find a dvd set of this.


----------



## MexDefender (Jul 6, 2012)

Kevinf said:


> Guy on the right looks like Rob Stark from Game of Thrones... going to have to see if I can find a dvd set of this.


It is him, its a comedy based show on the funny side of EMTs however some parts inaccurate its still funny.


----------



## Yarbo (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm excited to watch this. Some decent actors are also in it, I could really careless about its inaccuracies.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I dont know about you guys but I do pericardiocentesis in the back of an ambulance all the time.



My teacher said he did one.

Not sure whether I believe him or not.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 11, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> My teacher said he did one.
> 
> Not sure whether I believe him or not.



My instructor said he did one a few as well during the 80s or early 90s, this was confirmed by others. Whoa.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 11, 2012)

Still in protocols in Washington. Never did one though.


----------



## 18G (Jul 15, 2012)

I think the show looks pretty cool.


----------



## mintygood (Aug 1, 2012)

lol @ in field pericardiocentesis, wish it was in our protocols


----------



## JakeEMTP (Aug 1, 2012)

mintygood said:


> lol @ in field pericardiocentesis, wish it was in our protocols




How many pericardiocentesis have you seen done?

How many crics have you done?

Pericardiocentesis was a popular procedure in the 1970s and 80s but it was removed from the protocols and textbooks for several reasons.


----------



## mintygood (Aug 2, 2012)

Just another tool in the bag, man.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

JakeEMTP said:


> How many pericardiocentesis have you seen done?
> 
> How many crics have you done?
> 
> Pericardiocentesis was a popular procedure in the 1970s and 80s but it was removed from the protocols and textbooks for several reasons.



Still in the scope where I live.


----------



## PVC (Aug 2, 2012)

For you guys that "sabe espanol" Mexico is going to run 13 episodes of a program called Paramedicos on channel 11. First episode is august 30.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 2, 2012)

I am sure James Bond, Mission Impossible and Burn Notice are accurate portrayals of spies and spy agencies.


----------



## Ghostnineone (Aug 2, 2012)

I thought this topic was about trauma: life in the ER and I got so excited I peed a little, and then remembered there was that other show trauma and now I'm sad.


----------



## mrg86 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ghostnineone said:


> I thought this topic was about trauma: life in the ER and I got so excited I peed a little, and then remembered there was that other show trauma and now I'm sad.



That show was great, Code Blue and Paramedics on TLC were awesome too.


----------

